# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  Usb-Com

## Микола

Нужна схема упрошенного переходника для подключения телефона к com-port компьютера т.к. через usb шнур он не определяется программой для синхронизации.Может проблема с драйверами? Подскажите!!:rolleyes:

----------


## Cheechako

Просто не получится - есть, например, http://www.fcenter.ru/products.shtml...oper=71517:::: (и не факт, что будет работать)

----------


## Микола

Спасибо конечно но за деньги любой дурак сможет  Я не хочу покупать Я ХОЧУ СОБРАТЬ

----------


## Cheechako

> ...ХОЧУ СОБРАТЬ...


Микроконтроллер - тоже? :confused: "На раз" находим: "*Преобразователь USB-COM-LPT на микроконтроллере*"; стоимость упоминаемой там схемы *CP2103-GM* - 289.24 руб; + разъёмы как таковые и возня с пайкой/сборкой заставляют задуматься о смысле мероприятия (ну если только приобретение навыков радиомонтажа ;)).

----------


## Микола

Вот спасибо хорошо положите на комод! я Попробую

----------

